# Fun with bacon



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X_PsMX8SkH0


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i showed your video to my almost-5 year old daughter, asked her if she wanted to see a dog named "Bacon" and OF COURSE she wanted to see a dog named "Bacon"! she was yelling "That dog is killing the wall! Get that wall!" and then the decoy pops up and she starts yelling "He's hitting the dog! That Bacon is getting really mad...he'd better stop hitting or that dog is going to eat him! EAT HIM BACON"
so yes, we both really enjoyed your video!


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Bacon looks like he is having fun


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i showed your video to my almost-5 year old daughter, asked her if she wanted to see a dog named "Bacon" and OF COURSE she wanted to see a dog named "Bacon"! she was yelling "That dog is killing the wall! Get that wall!" and then the decoy pops up and she starts yelling "He's hitting the dog! That Bacon is getting really mad...he'd better stop hitting or that dog is going to eat him! EAT HIM BACON"
> so yes, we both really enjoyed your video!


You can show this one to her too. Tell her its bacon playing withone of his girls.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FSretB...top_uri=/watch?v=FSretBrkN9Y&feature=youtu.be

Yes I think bacon is having the most fun, melissa


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Damn Jamie when I saw the title, I thought you were going to share some breakfast recipes ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Eggscume!!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

jamie lind said:


> You can show this one to her too. Tell her its bacon playing withone of his girls.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FSretB...top_uri=/watch?v=FSretBrkN9Y&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Yes I think bacon is having the most fun, melissa


she does an excellent job of holding the toy on the edges! that is something my daughter learned the hard way--she got her hand snatched by accident and now is very careful. after all the crying, my dog seemed to decide to take things from Lola more gingerly...it is always great to see big tough serious dogs playing so sweetly with little kids, the way yours does!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Fantastic gsd!! intense barking great grip doing well in confined space with enviromental objects nice training Jamie and another ripper from Stefan!!




Liked the one with your daughter very cute relationship


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Love that Bacon! Such a fine boy!
8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bacon got sizzle! 
He looks like he enjoys the game with your daughter.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice dog. Love the intensity.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice Jamie. Please post more videos when possible.


----------



## sean bailey (Jun 12, 2013)

Bacon is getting his grown man on. I love it, please continue to update us with video.


----------



## Vinnie Norberg (Jun 5, 2010)

This dog is something else to watch in person too! Love Bacon!


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Vinnie Norberg said:


> This dog is something else to watch in person too! Love Bacon!


Thanks for videoing vinnie. I know its hard for you to not run out there and cuddle him. He's such a cuddle bunny with you.


----------



## Vinnie Norberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, you know it! Very hard for me to control my urge to cuddle him. Besides, Bacon LOVES me! 

ETA: The video turned out pretty steady looking so I must not have been shaking too bad?


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the group hug with Bacon. Is there some reason there's no one out there when I show up for training?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Elaine Matthys said:


> I'm still waiting for the group hug with Bacon. Is there some reason there's no one out there when I show up for training?


Traveling basketball on Saturdays so Sunday for a while for me. I have some sedatives so the cuddle bunny will be ready for you.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Your dog is awesome loved both vids and also Bacon is THE best name I have heard for a dog


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Your dog is awesome loved both vids and also Bacon is THE best name I have heard for a dog


He was named by my 7 year old son. His logic was "everyone loves bacon"


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Ha! awesome


----------

